# One of our kittens :)



## MrsMoo (Jun 5, 2009)

she's so cute, barely sits still for the camera, and is way more interested in the camera strap haha


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 5, 2009)

Aw, it reminds me of my kitty when it was little. Yours has longer hair though (like my black/white cat). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww she's so sweet! Your's too Josh.

I've been trying, with no luck, to get a good photo of one of my cats. The problem is not getting "Little One" to sit still, but capturing the beautiful color of her eyes. They're green, but with an aqua blue around the pupil and no matter how hard I've tried I just can't get them to look right in a photo; they just come out green.


----------



## dwol (Jun 7, 2009)

awww, she's so perty! I wish they were always so playful!


----------



## photonuts (Jun 9, 2009)

She is so ADORABLE !! I love cat, great picture


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2009)

What a sweet pic! She has such beautiful markings. Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks guys 
the other kitten is white with ginger and black patches, but she wont sit still long enough for me to get a decent photo lol
got a phone one tho  they both seem to like switching the laptop off!


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 14, 2009)

dwol said:


> awww, she's so perty! I wish they were always so playful!




me too! lol


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 14, 2009)

Kitteh! I miss my cat. 



Dagwood56 said:


> Aww she's so sweet! Your's too Josh.
> 
> I've been trying, with no luck, to get a good photo of one of my cats. The problem is not getting "Little One" to sit still, but capturing the beautiful color of her eyes. They're green, but with an aqua blue around the pupil and no matter how hard I've tried I just can't get them to look right in a photo; they just come out green.



That might have something to do with the sensor's design. Camera sensors generally have twice as many green photosites as red or blue ones, because our eyes are far more sensitive to green light (blame it on evolution). The camera (and your software) might be just mis-calculating how to interpret the results and thus presenting you with an image of purely green eyes (perhaps the reasoning goes something like "wait, that's weird, most of the pixels here are green, and there's a whole lot more green light coming in anyway...better call these pixels green too"...in layman's terms).

Now this is just me pondering idly; perhaps you could work around this in post, with Photoshop. Take out some of the lightness of the greens where the aqua is supposed to be. Hopefully, you can then recover the right colours.

Also, if you're using any sort of flash, that might also be reflecting more light of cells in the iris that are deeper, which might not be coloured aqua and are instead also green. Not that I know that to be truth; just a hypothesis.


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 14, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> Aw, it reminds me of my kitty when it was little. Yours has longer hair though (like my black/white cat). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.




np  I'm convinced our cats were crossed with a persian cat lol
your cat is well cute ^^ I love the markings on its face!


----------



## blondie621 (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful kitties MrsMoo, nice markings too! Very sweet!


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 14, 2009)

^ thanks 
we often wonder where they got them!


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 15, 2009)

MrsMoo said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw, it reminds me of my kitty when it was little. Yours has longer hair though (like my black/white cat). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures.
> ...



Thanks


----------

